# Introducing myself,  low Test / hypogonadism



## andrewarrowsmith (Mar 19, 2012)

Howdy all, I'm Andrew. I'm 48 single male living with my girlfriend in the Northwest of the U.S. I have been an on/off bodybuilder most of my adult life. I am 6'1", 220 now and don't want to get any heavier. I still hit the gym regularly to attempt to keep the tone and and size.

I began reading here because I was doing research on low testosterone / hypogonadism. That is something I have been suffering from since I was 31 years old. After a lot of reading, and consultation with my doctor, I've decided to try HcG with an AI. I'll keep everyone posted on how that goes. 

I have always had a high aromatization and have always had a significant subcutaneous fat layer. Even at my peak, between 21 and 29 years old, if I wasn't running a lot, I had a bit of gyno and love handles. Those formed on me when I was 12 and never went away. When I was 12 I got chubby. I thought it was because I wasn't exercising enough, or my diet wasn't right, etc... I blamed my self. I hated myself. I understand now that my body was aromatizing the Test I was producing as fast as it was being introduced into my system. I didn't fully hit puberty until I was 14. Then it hit me like a ton of bricks. 

Just as suddenly, it seemed, when I was 31, someone turned the tap off and I went from being an athletic, virile, lively young man, to being/feeling like a grumpy, achy, old man. My nuts shriveled to prepubescent size and went flaccid. I got chubby again, I grew a double chin. I lost much of my athletic ability. I felt lethargic. I began to tear muscles when I attempted to train. It has been a terrible experience. I have spent 17 years like this. I have been a eunuch for a longer period of time than I was virile. 

Now, there is hope. I will soon begin a regimen of HcG to boost endogenous Test and an AI to keep the aromatase in check.  I will keep my progress posted here. I would really love to go to the gym and feel like getting a pump again. I haven't felt that way in a very long time.

Anyway, cheers.


----------



## charley (Mar 19, 2012)

Welcome bro..check out 'anabolic forum'   TRT...Testosterone Replacement Therapy.......you'll feel at home.....


----------



## brazey (Mar 20, 2012)

Welcome. See you in the trt forum


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 20, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 20, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Gena Marie (Mar 20, 2012)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## pratherian (Mar 20, 2012)

Same here dude.
you are not alone.
recently started TRT myself.
been on androgel for a couple months, but due to hot work environment, supposed to start injections next month.
i have been approved through an online clinic for hcg, test protocol, but have also been going through the process with my urologist to try and get some of this covered by insurance. The clinics are not cheap!
good luck with your treatment


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 20, 2012)

welcome


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 20, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Mar 20, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## andrewarrowsmith (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome. I'll post more in TRT and let everyone know how the HcG is going


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 21, 2012)

Hello


----------



## andrewarrowsmith (Mar 21, 2012)

Hello back!


----------



## Kimi (Mar 21, 2012)

Hello!!!


----------



## 69grunt (Mar 21, 2012)

Yo whats up!!


----------



## andrewarrowsmith (Mar 23, 2012)

I ordered some Formeron today from TGB. I hope it helps also.

Thanks again for the welcome, everyone.


----------

